# Skippy



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

Surface find skippy peanut butter jar. I like that it can be used as a measuring cup with 1/4 cup increments on one side and 1/3 increments on the other. Duel purpose.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2020)

I've seen lids for these, it would be cool to find a matching lid. Don't think they're too expensive.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've seen lids for these, it would be cool to find a matching lid. Don't think they're too expensive.


I like the 40s one with Warm to soften Chill to harden as with creamy butter.
Skippy may pull away from side and appear white, this is merely an airspace. There is a picket fence in it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

I meant there is a picture of a picket fence on the lid.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2020)

My grandfather gave me that picket fence lid type. I can't find where I put it though.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

The ones i see are with the jar. I did see 3 lids. Two from the 50s and one from the 40s. Asking over $20 with S&H. Crazy right. A lid would be nice, i already have a Oxo measuring cup.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

All 3 for over $20.


----------

